# Help with air compressor hose fitting



## Prestigecosmetics (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello,
I hope you are well. I purchased a pneumatic bottle crimping machine. I need help with determining the compressor air hose fitting. Please find attached a photo of the nozzle of the machine.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Prestigecosmetics

What is your question? what type of hose is needed? replacement fitting needed? hookup question? it looks like a standard push in type plastic airline connector (tool less) what does the air supply end look like? (from compressor)

Stephen



Prestigecosmetics said:


> Hello,
> I hope you are well. I purchased a pneumatic bottle crimping machine. I need help with determining the compressor air hose fitting. Please find attached a photo of the nozzle of the machine.


----------

